# Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... bloß wie?



## mr_sleeve (29. August 2009)

*Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... bloß wie?*

Mein Titel sagt ja mal wieder alles 

Ich möchte mit nem Kumpel ein Clan-Forum aufmachen. Nur leider hat weder er, noch ich irgendeine Ahnung was man dafür braucht, noch wie man es besorgt und schon gar nicht wie man das Forum gestaltet. Mir gefällt das PCGH Forum eigentlich ganz gut. Gibt es da irgendeine möglichkeit die Farben zu ändern, falls ich dann mal ein eigenes Forum aufgesetzt habe?

Bitte helft mir,
mr_sleeve


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Dafür braucht ihr vBulletin,und das ist Teuer.Einen Server bräuchtet ihr auch.Also würde ich Schwarz sehen.Sowas wie PCGHX werdet ihr nicht haben.


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Dafür braucht ihr vBulletin,und das ist Teuer.Einen Server bräuchtet ihr auch.Also würde ich Schwarz sehen.Sowas wie PCGHX werdet ihr nicht haben.



vBulletin, naja man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben. Probiers mal mit phhBB. Das ist kostenlos und wird für euch vermutlich reichen. Anpassen kannst du das auch so viel zu willst.

Euch ist aber klar, dass ihr dafür einen Webserver mit php und mysql braucht?

so far


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Ihr braucht kein vB.^^
Sowas braucht man nur wenn man ein großes Forum hat meiner Meinung nach.
Ich kann dir myBB empfehlen habe schon damit gearbeitet und finde es einfach nur toll^^, dafür habe ich auch einen vB ähnlichen Style (klar ist das dann nicht so wie PCGHX sieht aber nen bisschen so aus^^) und kann dir auch bei der Einrichtung behilflich sein wenn du willst.^^
Einen Webspace braucht ihr natürlich auch noch. 
Den kann man entweder bei einer Internetagentur mieten oder eben sich einen freien suchen.


----------



## mr_sleeve (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

um das mit den Kosten mal klar zu stellen: 
das wird alles gesponsert 

Wo kriegt man so nen Webserver her? ich miete nämlich ungerne server an, sondern schraub mir lieber (wie so ziemlich alle anderen hier) was zusammen


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Naja ich würde mir schon nen Webspace mieten^^
Für nen kleines Forum reicht das allemal und kommt viel billiger^^
Die kosten für nen Platz im Rechenzentrum sind nicht grade so billig^^


----------



## klyer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

hi,

ich betreib selber ne website... und hab nen kostenlosen webspace mit forum...

-> basiert alles auf joomla! -> ist kostenlos und super genial einfach

webspace ist der schon öfters empfohlene bplaced.net.

forum ist auch als kostenloses plugin für joomla erhältlich 

bei fragen bitte an mich per pn 
(kann dir von der installation bis hosting und einstellungen alles erklären)

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Ja Joomla ist schon ein gutes CMS von den "Joomla Foren" halte ich aber nicht so viel, da sie mir nicht die Einstellungen geboten haben die mir ein phpBB oder ein myBB bietet^^
Es ist ein CMS und sollte auch eines bleiben.


----------



## klyer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ja Joomla ist schon ein gutes CMS von den "Joomla Foren" halte ich aber nicht so viel, da sie mir nicht die Einstellungen geboten haben die mir ein phpBB oder ein myBB bietet^^
> Es ist ein CMS und sollte auch eines bleiben.



ist schon richtig, je nach wünschen... für "normal" reichen sie aber aus...
und ich finde als CMS ist Joomla! ein sehr gutes system 
es gibt natürlich noch professionellere wie typo3, aber da braucht man ja schon nen halbes jahr, um sich da rein zu arbeiten.

mfg


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Jaja das gute Typo3^^
Hab ich mir auch mal angesehen und habs überhaupt nicht verstanden. 
Aber OT^^


----------



## midnight (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Naja also wenns doch eh bezahlt wird, dann sucht euch doch gleich jemanden, der sich auch darum kümmert. Mit einmal Forum einrichten ist es ja nicht getan, das will ja auch verwaltet werden.

so far


----------



## ghostadmin (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Naja wenn er gerne maln paar Tausender im Jahr für Server und Co übrig hat^^


----------



## klyer (29. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Jaja das gute Typo3^^
> Hab ich mir auch mal angesehen und habs überhaupt nicht verstanden.
> Aber OT^^


^^
kann man nur schmunzeln....
aber wenn man sich dann reingearbeitet hat, bringt es richtig viel 
->ich hatte mit typo3 angefangen, als ich dann aber noch nicht einmal die sprache umgestellt bekommen habe, hab ich mich dann doch noch für joomla entschieden 

mfg


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (30. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*



midnight schrieb:


> vBulletin, naja man muss ja nicht gleich übertreiben. Probiers mal mit phhBB. Das ist kostenlos und wird für euch vermutlich reichen. Anpassen kannst du das auch so viel zu willst.
> 
> Euch ist aber klar, dass ihr dafür einen Webserver mit php und mysql braucht?
> 
> so far



Das ist schon klar,aber er meinte ihm gefällt das PCGHX Forum so gut,aber dafür braucht er vB.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Nein, er kann sich ja einen eigenen Style so schreiben das es so ähnlich wie vB aussieht oder sogar ganz gleich. Solange er nichts aus dem Code von vB kopiert ist da auch nichts dran^^


----------



## CheGuarana (30. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

@mr_sleeve: Schau am besten mal in meine Sig  phpBB ist das beste wat jibt.


----------



## ghostadmin (30. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Ist es nicht.


----------



## midnight (30. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ist es nicht.



Toller Beitrag, ja 

Installier halt einfach mal phpBB und wenns dir gefällt behälst du es. Wenn nicht, suchst du dir ein neues 

so far


----------



## Webstyler (31. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Ich würde wenn es eh gesponsert wird gleich ne komplette Hp incl Forum nehmen.

CMS sind da die beste Wahl.

Welches CMS mann nutzen möchte ist jedem selber überlassen. 

Damit habt ihr später nicht das prob ein Forum und ne HP zu haben, sondern beides so vereint das man sich nur einmal anmelden muss.

Wie schon in anderen Bereichen hier genannt nutze ich selber PHP-Fusion , andere Joomla oder sogar TYPO ( was aber nur für besonders grosse HP´s von Vorteil ist oder einer grossen Community).

Nimm nur nicht ne reines Clanphp das wird dir später zum Verhängnis wenn du Sachen ahben möchtest die nicht direkt mit Gaming zu tun haben. TS Viewer gibt es für fast alle CMS , ebenfalls auch War scripte für Tuniere oder Ligen. Auch Serverkönnen angezeigt werden mit der passenden MAP und der USeranzahl die drauf ist.

Designs sind bei jedem CMS anpassbar, die meisten haben sogar für den Anfang vorgefertige dabei oder es gibt zum kostenlosen Download.

MfG

Webstyler


----------



## HeNrY (31. August 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Geht doch zu Dynclan - so hab ich früher auch angefangen


----------



## milesdavis (11. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Ich empfehle: 

Webhoster: Pytal oder .. bplaced.net Webhosting | Freehost :: 2GB Webspace (beide mit FTP-Unterstützung)
Forum: phpBB
für Fortgeschrittene: Joomla!


----------



## Ezio (12. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Ich habe noch 2 vBulletin Lizenzen rumliegen inkl. Branding Free


----------



## CheGuarana (12. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*



milesdavis schrieb:


> für Fortgeschrittene: Joomla!



Das Problem ist, dass Joomla keine Forensoftware ist 
Allerdings kann man sowas komplett auf CMS-Basis aufbauen und z.B. Kunena als Forum verwenden.


----------



## Webstyler (13. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Jomla kann man aber so aufsetzen das nur das Forum zur Verfügung steht, nach dem Login.

Dieses ist eiegntlich bei jedem CMS möglich


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Ja aber wer will Joomla, wenn er nur ein Forum braucht? Joomla in allen ehren, aber wozu?

Soll er ein phpBB aufsetzen und gut. Das ist ein Forum - mehr will er doch nicht.


so far


----------



## snapstar123 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Hallo wollte mal hir rein schauen weil ich mich ein bisschen im Webdesing weiterbilden möchte und mal schauen was hier alles empfohlen wird.
Habe auch ein Freund der sehr viel Geld mit seinen Seiten verdient aber sehr kompliziert ist, er hat mir schon so viel erklärt aber ich muss erst mal selber damit arbeiten um es zu verstehen.
Dazu kommt ja noch das die Seiten oder Forum gepflegt werden müssen und dann auch noch Suchmaschinenoptimierung um die Seite gut zu vermarkten.
Deshalb wollte ich mal Frage was ihr mir so empfehlen könnt mit was ich am besten erst mal arbeiten kann da ich so zu sagen ein neuling bin.
Habe nur immer Tipps usw. von dem Freund bekommen, habe mich damit aber in der letzte Zeit nich beschäftigt und würde gerne wissen welche Programme ihr mir so empfehlen könnt um eine eigene Website zu kreieren am besten auf HTML basis währe echt nett von euch.
Wenn ich hir falsch bin dann Sry wollte bloss keinen eigenen Thread aufmachen und wenn es schon so einen Thread gibt könntet ihr mir bitte einen Link hinzufügen währe sehr Dankbar dafür, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Also wenn du selbst eine Homepage programmieren willst, dann bist du hier falsch (=
Zum programmieren brauchst du an sich nur einen Editor, Notepad++ zum Beispiel. Es empfiehlt sich immer, selbst zu schreiben und nicht irgendwas zusammenzuklicken. Erstmal solltest du html lernen, z.B. mit selfhtml oder einem tutorial deiner wahl. Wenn du wirklich professionell (aka Geld damit verdienen) programmieren willst, willst du um php, css, javascript und evtl flash nicht herumkommen.

so far


----------



## Webstyler (13. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

Bevor du überhaupt daran denkst nen Forum zu programmieren solltest du dich erst einmal mit PHP udn MYsql auseinandersetzen.

Das sind 2 Sachen die Du dafür brauchst.

Ich selber habe jetzt gut 2 Jahre intensiv mit php gearbeitet und muss sagen , das ich immer noch dazu lerne.

z.B kann man den Code von php mächtig verkürzen.

Am anfang lernt man den gesamten Weg , nachher nimmst du ne Abkürzung und kommst schneller ans Ziel, aber das hat bei mir gut 6 Monate gedauert bis ich da recht gut drin war. Wenn man grundkenntniss in HTML hat sind sie von Vorteil.

Aber auch ohen diese kann man schnell php lernen  um vielelicht ne einfach HP zu zaubern.


----------



## snapstar123 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*



midnight schrieb:


> Also wenn du selbst eine Homepage programmieren willst, dann bist du hier falsch (=
> Zum programmieren brauchst du an sich nur einen Editor, Notepad++ zum Beispiel. Es empfiehlt sich immer, selbst zu schreiben und nicht irgendwas zusammenzuklicken. Erstmal solltest du html lernen, z.B. mit selfhtml oder einem tutorial deiner wahl. Wenn du wirklich professionell (aka Geld damit verdienen) programmieren willst, willst du um php, css, javascript und evtl flash nicht herumkommen.
> 
> so far



Ich danke dir erst mal für die Antwort und die Info.
Bin mir der sache bewusst das ich mich damit erst mal zurecht finden muss und es auch mal Lernen muss denn es geht ja nicht von Heut auf Morgen .
Von dem Freund habe ich zwar einiges an Tipps bekommen usw. aber in die Praxis umsetzen ist was anderes und er hat selber gemeint von damals bis jetzt wo er richtig gut damit verdient auch mehr als 2 Jahre gebraucht hat und mit einfachen Sprachen angefangen hat.
Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema wo man sich immer verbessern kann und dazu lernt.
Trozdem Danke auch schon mal für die Tipps und Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*

PHP ist an sich sehr einfach. Du brauchst zum Beispiel bei Variablen keinen Typ angeben. PHP kann man, wie schon gesagt, extrem verkürzen unn es gibt wirklich unendlich viele Funktionen.

so far


----------



## mr_sleeve (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

ja ich schau mir das alles mal an  

ein testforum ist schon aufgesetzt aber das braucht noch zeit... ich hab grad ziemlich viel Stress


----------



## SCUX (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

*malwaseinwerf*
ich habe über meinen Anbieter (Unitymedia) eine Hompage "bestellt"...diese kommt von 1blu (hab ja schon viel negatives gelesen^^) und bietet erst mal das hier *klick* habe mich da angemeldet und mir eine Domain gesichert...
ich möchte eine Seite "bauen" (wohl NoobiBaukastenStyle) welches auch ein Forum bieten soll....

jetzt mal ne generelle Frage, habe ich alles was ich brauche (es hilft mir dann jemand der Ahnung hat! nur sollte wenn der kommt alles soweit klar sein :- )


----------



## midnight (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Naja was brauchst du denn alles? Ein paar statische Infoseiten und ein Forum? Du könntest entweder ein CMS (joomla z. B.) oder auch ein Blog verwenden. Erstmal gilt es rauszufinden was genau du haben willst, dann kann man entscheiden wie man das realisiert.

so far


----------



## SCUX (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

ok danke, was das genau ist bzw wie es sein soll werde ich ja dann "Auge in Auge" mit dem bequatschen der es machen soll. Werde dann wohl auch nochmal zusätzlich hier einen Thread aufmachenmachen um Tipps und Ideen zu holen. . .


----------



## stefan.net82 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie??*



fresh_dumbledore schrieb:


> Dafür braucht ihr vBulletin,und das ist Teuer.Einen Server bräuchtet ihr auch.Also würde ich Schwarz sehen.Sowas wie PCGHX werdet ihr nicht haben.


 
wirklich sehr aufbauend!!!

wo ein wille, da ein weg...sag ich.


----------



## Fusion77 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Das mit den kosten is Bullshit...es gibt genug Cmssysteme die nix kosten.. SMF z.b is eine tolles Forum und alles gratis, und es steht Vbulletin in nix nach, aber wenn du eine Clanseite machen möchtest empfehle ich dir auf unserer Seite mal nen bischen runzugucken..Forum ist bei Phpfusion auch dabei...und verdammt viele Panels die man brauchen kann!!

http://www.phpfusion-collector.de

mfg


----------



## SCUX (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

*nachwerf*
:vogel:  fängt ja gut an...wollte gestern schon mal ein wenig mit der Software rumspielen....
funzte nich   
hab gleich angefragt und es kan das hier


> Aktuell ist die Software "1blu-HomepageBuilder" leider nur unter Windows 98,
> Windows 2000, NT 4.X oder Windows XP ohne Einschränkungen nutzbar.
> Wir arbeiten jedoch mit Hochdruck daran, *Ihre Vorschläge *in einem der nächsten
> Servicereleases umzusetzen.
> ...


^^ auch geil "IHRE Vorschläge" *rofl* habe nur gesagt das ich Vista nutze und gerne ein Programm hätte welches ich auch nutzen kann   
ok,
*sollte ich einfach mal stornieren? müsste ja noch gehen, Auftrag kam am 11.10.09....
wie ist das mit der Domain? wird die wieder frei?? schnell??
oder soll ich einfach laufen lassen (kost ja nix 12Monate) und andere, freie, Software nutzen?????*


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Was genau hast du denn da angestellt? Diese Homepage-DInger kann man allesamt vor die Wand nageln.
Genaueres zur Domain und so müsste in deinem Vertrag stehen, aber .de-Domains gehen eigentlich erstmal ein ganzes Jahr.

so far


----------



## SCUX (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*



midnight schrieb:


> Was genau hast du denn da angestellt?


 habe einfach den nächstbesten genommen^^
und das war der, der von meinem Internetanbieter (Unitymedia; mit denen ich sonst sehr zufrieden bin) angeboten/empfohlen hat 

bin jetzt halt nur am überlegen ob ich einfach "Alles" soweit storniere (bin ja noch innerhlab der 14Tage)
oder einfach auf die blöde Software von denen verzichte und was nehme was sowieso im Netz so rumschwiert....

EDIT:
an sowas hier *klickmichdoch* habe ich gedacht.....etwas weniger BlinkBlink und die Positionen sowie Optik verändert....und schwupp...hab ich was ich will ^^


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Naja das is vermutlich auch nur ein Clan-CMS. Gibts genügend im Netz von.

so far


----------



## SCUX (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

jo, und sorry wenn ich mich da so unwissend anstelle. Aber was sind die genauen Vorraussetzungen um das zu machen. Oder anders gefragt, kann ich mit meinem 1blu Angebot das so machen?


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Ok das ist FAIL. Welches Paket/Angebot hast du denn? Mal sehen was da so dabei ist.

so far


----------



## SCUX (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*



midnight schrieb:


> Ok das ist FAIL. Welches Paket/Angebot hast du denn? Mal sehen was da so dabei ist.
> so far


 das hier *klick* 
reicht der Link, oder brauchst du andere Informationen für die Information?^^
(danke)


----------



## midnight (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Naja du hast da PHP und Mysql bei. Also kannst du ganz grundsätzlich schonmal ne Menge installieren. Forensysteme gibts genug. phpBB ist kostenlos und ziemlich umfangreich.

so far


----------



## SCUX (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*


wurde versetzt ....
ich hasse sowas....ich weiß nicht mal wie ich die Seite "anschmeiße"  geschweige denn irgendwas dazu/darauf installiere.....

gibt es denn eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung? habe ja schon mal gegooglet....gefunden habe ich aber nur was für...ich sag mal "Leute die sich zumindest auskennen" ^^


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Naja was hast du denn vor? Ein Forum installieren ist erstmal simpel. Das schwierigste ist noch die Datenbank zu erstellen und alle Logindaten zusammenzukriegen. Lad dir ein belieiges Forensystem. Packe es aus. Lade es 1:1 auf deinen Server hoch. Erstelle eine MySQL-Datenbank (geht irgendwo in deren Webinterface). Dann führst du den "installer" aus. Meist eine install.php oder so im Hauptordner. Die führt dich dann durchs "Setup".

so far


----------



## SCUX (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

also beim zweiten Teil bin ich verlassen^^
bei mir schaut das so aus wie auf dem Bild unten.


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Was hast du denn da genau gemacht?

so far


----------



## SCUX (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*



midnight schrieb:


> Was hast du denn da genau gemacht?
> 
> so far


man sagte mir ich brauche ein "Design"...das habe ich mir geladen...ABER, wie ich zwischenzeitlich erfahren habe, brauche ich wohl vorher noch was anderes...


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*

Naja ein Design für was denn? Erstmal musst du ein Forensystem aufsetzen. *Danach *kannst du dich dann um ein Design kümmern.

so far


----------



## SCUX (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... blos wie#??*



midnight schrieb:


> Naja ein Design für was denn? Erstmal musst du ein Forensystem aufsetzen. *Danach *kannst du dich dann um ein Design kümmern.
> so far


jo, was mit script hat man mir auch schon gesagt....das soll man dann nach und nach wie im Ordner angeordnet hochladen...doch bereits beim zweiten fragt er mich ob ich vorhabe das erste zu überschrieben 

ich raffs einfach nicht....und halte es nicht mal für ausgelschossen das ich das Zeug überhaupt wo ganz falsch "hochlade"....



hier geistert nicht zufällig eine zuverlässige, vertrauenswürdige, die sich im Idealfall heute grad etwas langweilt, Person herum die sich damit auskennt und Bock hat mir sowas einzurichten??


----------



## midnight (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... bloß wie?*

Ja klar, bei 10€ die Stunde fang ich da an  Ne, Spaß beiseite. Schreib mal ne PN...

so far


----------



## SCUX (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... bloß wie?*

 vielen Dank an midnight 
hat mir SEHR geholfen (bzw mehr oder weniger Alles gemacht^^)

Nette Hilfe, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen  (wenn du das lieber nicht willst sag bescheid dann lösche ich den Teil  )


----------



## midnight (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... bloß wie?*

Geschrieben um 1:30 Uhr. Ich sehe du warst noch ein wenig aktiv (=

so far


----------



## SCUX (24. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ich hätte auch gerne ein eigenes Forum... bloß wie?*

jo, habe noch ein anderes Design geladen . . Das lief aber nicht so. Habe dann nur die Grafiken überkopiert und es ging. . . Naja, jetzt heißt es erst mal Grafiken machen lassen, Anordnung festlegen und dann jemand suchen der sie mir einbauen kann. . Bzw will


----------

